
Where Are the Progressive Web App? - randomerr
Place like Google can&#x27;t stop talking about Progressive Web Apps (PWS) but I can&#x27;t find a good one from the big sites.  Is this a dead-at-birth technology?
======
27182818284
[https://pwa.rocks/](https://pwa.rocks/) is a gallery of examples but they're
just that examples.

The PWA I use most on my phone is a weather app from Google. It has a nice
home screen icon, feels still not quite native, but more native than just
adding a home screen shortcut, etc.

------
webgroot
[https://hnpwa.com/](https://hnpwa.com/) has a list of HN, build on various
frameworks and libraries.

------
freeslugs
create-react-app is PWA.

